
Earbits is back online - randall
http://blog.earbits.com/online_radio/you-spoke-someone-listened-earbits-is-back-online/
======
earbitscom
I cannot wait to share the whole story. Who knew all of the upside in starting
Earbits would be in the movie rights?

~~~
jacquesm
> I cannot wait to share the whole story.

So do so :) I can't wait to read it. The White Knight is definitely going to
see some goodwill from this.

> Who knew all of the upside in starting Earbits would be in the movie rights?

Teaser :)

Did you manage to keep all employees in-board?

~~~
earbitscom
We had to make cuts earlier in the year. Too early to say what we'll be able
to do in this area just yet.

------
jpgvm
Wow, that is a heartwarming sight.

I hope your new super-backer is able to step forward soon, best of luck Joey
and team. It was hard to watch you guys going down that way but seems prayers
have been answered. :)

~~~
petercooper
Please be Derek Sivers, please be Derek Sivers.. :-)

~~~
randall
OOhhh a fun name to throw out and speculate about! I'll try to hold back, but
thanks for this. :)

------
jacquesm
Now that is absolutely awesome news. Congratulations to Joey & the team, all
is well that ends well. I especially like the word 'indefinitely'. Super
curious about the backstory to this.

------
xs
Dear earbits blogmaster (and all other blogmasters that are guilty of this).
Why can't I click on the earbits logo and have you take me to earbits.com? It
took me 3 full minutes to find the link to your main website from your blog.
I've never heard of your site before and this was my entry. I didn't know it
was a music streaming app so I didn't think to click "listen now" to expect to
be taken to the main site.

~~~
abuehrle
Hey! I agree with the feedback. I'll share a tip that might have saved you 2
minutes and 55 seconds. In the URL bar of your browser, you'll see something
like blog.SITE.com/more-stuff/ Most of the time, you'll find what you're
looking for at SITE.com.

~~~
ZoF
Is this sarcasm?

He clearly knew that earbits.com was the desired destination, he's just
pointing out how un-intuitive the process of getting there is for a potential
new user.

You know, someone who might have wanted to try-out/explore the service after
reading a blog post.

------
sferoze
This is awesome! Earbits is a great service for artists and listeners

------
TheBiv
Dude!! You're a beast!!

Once this is over, I want to help you with the idea you told me about over
Skype!! All the best Joey!!!!!! Crush it! :)

------
TotalEclipse
Awesome to hear! For me, the world definitely got a bit darker when I heard
earbits was getting shut down. So, congrats on the comeback :).

------
shreeshga
Awesome news! I was a regular user until the repeats bummed me out. Hope it
gets better from here on.

~~~
earbitscom
That's all a matter of technical resources, and we are aiming to solve that
problem now very soon. More news coming!

------
chaselee
Congrats to Joey and team! This is great news for music.

------
hwang89
Congrats guys! Glad that you're back and fired up.

------
neduma
kick ass indefinitely!!!

